

If a scientific theory doesn't make any testable predictions, what good is it? - henning
http://www.quora.com/Physics/If-a-theory-doesnt-make-any-testable-predictions-what-good-is-it

======
jcr
Ah, time for one of my favorite lines...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_even_wrong>

> An argument that appears to be scientific is said to be not even wrong if it
> cannot be falsified (i.e., tested) by experiment or cannot be used to make
> predictions about the natural world. The phrase was coined by theoretical
> physicist Wolfgang Pauli, who was known for his colorful objections to
> incorrect or sloppy thinking.[1] Rudolf Peierls writes that "a friend showed
> [Pauli] the paper of a young physicist which he suspected was not of great
> value but on which he wanted Pauli's views. Pauli remarked sadly, 'It is not
> even wrong.' "[2]

